
How to make onboarding engineers a launching pad for success - ericgong
https://www.ericgong.com/blog/how-to-make-onboarding-engineers-a-launching-pad
======
ericgong
I've worked at four startups and onboarding is one of the key elements that
can easily be made better.

Hopefully this article can be helpful for your company. Feel free to share
around and let me know what you think.

